# Bowhunter Freestyle pin set-up



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Nothing has changed.....the targets are all the same....the distances are all the same :wink:

But this topic has been talked about a good bit in this forum. Do a quick search and you should be able to find a good amount of info


----------



## glass3222 (Jan 12, 2008)

Here is a link to the thread that I started a few weeks ago on the same topic

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=957379


----------



## ohio34 (Feb 4, 2009)

I set my pins for 30,40,50,60,70 works great.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

ohio34 said:


> I set my pins for 30,40,50,60,70 works great.


Just a quick question for ya. 

Now I don't know what kind of scores you shoot....so if you are a "top" BHFS shooter forgive me. But why would you not set a 20 and have a 70? In a field round there are only 2 shots at 70 and 80 and only 2 at 70 during a hunter round. To me that is a waste since there are A TON of shots under 30.

I know MOST of the TOP BHFS shooters set a 20 and most either set a 60 or 65 as their last pin


----------



## ohio34 (Feb 4, 2009)

Brown Hornet said:


> Just a quick question for ya.
> 
> Now I don't know what kind of scores you shoot....so if you are a "top" BHFS shooter forgive me. But why would you not set a 20 and have a 70? In a field round there are only 2 shots at 70 and 80 and only 2 at 70 during a hunter round. To me that is a waste since there are A TON of shots under 30.
> 
> I know MOST of the TOP BHFS shooters set a 20 and most either set a 60 or 65 as their last pin


Not a problem hornet, i shoot mid 30's and thats what i feel comfortable shooting. I might try that pin setting for next year, 65 for my max yardage that is.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

ohio34 said:


> Not a problem hornet, i shoot mid 30's and thats what i feel comfortable shooting. I might try that pin setting for next year, 65 for my max yardage that is.


I haven't shot BHFS in years but I can't imagine not having a 20...there are just too many points to be lost IMO having your first pin at 30 IMO.


----------



## ohio34 (Feb 4, 2009)

Brown Hornet said:


> I haven't shot BHFS in years but I can't imagine not having a 20...there are just too many points to be lost IMO having your first pin at 30 IMO.


Point made, but the close ones arent the problem for me. To many 16 and 17's on the longer shots. I am positive i will hit the 40's before to long, Later hornet.


----------



## dncx (Jul 11, 2005)

top BHFS shooters at the NATS. either shot 20-60 or 25-65


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

23, 32, 40, 53, 65. "Hunter" settings! Interesting huh! Just food for thought, a very good BHFSL shooter from the past used these pin settings. When I say good I am talking about somone who shot in the 530's with pins and fingers. 

Think about the hunter and field target distance in relation to the size of the dot. Example 53, longest target for that dot size. 32 longest distance for that dot size. 

The biggest issue with this setting is trying to adapt if you have already been shooting 20, 30, 40, ...

Jeff


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Jeff, I would venture to guess that might be the one and only Charles Langston ? (God rest his soul)!! That is an idea that not to many people today thought about..


----------



## cobo (Feb 5, 2003)

20,30,40,50,60, top of your level across the middle of the bull for 70, Set the 70 first and your 80 should be approx the top of level at the top of the paper target.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

archer_nm said:


> Jeff, I would venture to guess that might be the one and only Charles Langston ? (God rest his soul)!! That is an idea that not to many people today thought about..


Hadn't heard anyone mention Charlie in a long time. He was in his heyday when I used to shoot in TX back in the late 70s. 

It's really sad what happened to him. 

Charlie was a one in a million BHFS Limited Shooter.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

dragonheart said:


> 23, 32, 40, 53, 65. "Hunter" settings! Interesting huh! Just food for thought, a very good BHFSL shooter from the past used these pin settings. When I say good I am talking about somone who shot in the 530's with pins and fingers.
> 
> Think about the hunter and field target distance in relation to the size of the dot. Example 53, longest target for that dot size. 32 longest distance for that dot size.
> 
> ...



Biggest issue for me if I tried that, with my memory getting the way it is, would be remembering what yardages I had my pins set at. :mg:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

kidnutso said:


> Biggest issue for me if I tried that, with my memory getting the way it is, would be remembering what yardages I had my pins set at. :mg:


Don't think there is a rule against writing down your pin distances and taping them to your limb :wink:


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Don't think there is a rule against writing down your pin distances and taping them to your limb :wink:



I think you are correct concerning NFAA Rules. But I also shoot the PA State Archery Assoication (PSAA) which is not affiliated with the NFAA. Their rules are similar, but they state "no written memoranda may be used to help in aiming or shooting"...something to that effect anyway.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

kidnutso said:


> Hadn't heard anyone mention Charlie in a long time. He was in his heyday when I used to shoot in TX back in the late 70s.
> 
> It's really sad what happened to him.
> 
> Charlie was a one in a million BHFS Limited Shooter.


I only got to see Charlie Langston shoot one time. It was sometime, I am terrible with dates, in the early 90's. We were shooting at the Irving Bowhunters Association range in Irving, Texas, it was sectionals. I remember walking up to the practice range, it must have been 1990, anyway there was this guy in a jacket and a straw hat with a feather hat band and a small **** skull on the hatband in the front. I thought it odd that he was wearing a jacket considering the warm temp of the day.

He had just this strong looking form. I mean just solid money, gonna go in the "X", pinwheel, to the middle, all the way to the podium, form!! I kept thinkin man he sure is shooting poorly, watched his first arrow go into the corner of the hunter 20 yrs target on the practice butt. I was thinkin, what is up with that? Someone said that is Charlie Langston, and I thought he must be really struggling. Well was I wrong! He was shooting the NFAA tiny emblem in the corner of the target and shot 3 arrows touching each other! 

I watched him shoot the 55 downhill slope. He shot autumn orange XX75 with big white 5" feathers. It was cool. He lit the "x" up with 3 of his arrows and one was in the dot just not in the "x". 

I found out later that he had been recieving chemo treatment earlier in the week, hince the wearing of the jacket. Still to this day, I have to say, Charlie shooting, at one of his physical lows of struggling with the health issues of cancer, was the best finger shooter I ever saw. 

Jeff Schulz


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

kidnutso said:


> I think you are correct concerning NFAA Rules. But I also shoot the PA State Archery Assoication (PSAA) which is not affiliated with the NFAA. Their rules are similar, but they state "no written memoranda may be used to help in aiming or shooting"...something to that effect anyway.


Hmmm,
Very interesting - I was watching the Yankees and Rays on ESPN last night and they were talking about one of the players (don't remember who it was), that had some "reminders" written down on the bottom side of his cap which he would refer to often. Don't guess he'd be "legal" at a PSAA shoot. :shade:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

ohio34 said:


> I set my pins for 30,40,50,60,70 works great.


I guess if you're confident on where to aim,,,, it's all cool. I would be aiming off the dot way to much on the 28y-20' targets to make me comfortable. I shoot in the 540 avg with my best half ever being a 275. I would be leaving to much up to the gap to make me confident with my bottom top pin being a 30 yarder.
Glad it works for you. BTW you might be a mid 40's shooter with a twenty yd pin.:shade:


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

dragonheart said:


> I only got to see Charlie Langston shoot one time. It was sometime, I am terrible with dates, in the early 90's. We were shooting at the Irving Bowhunters Association range in Irving, Texas, it was sectionals.


Jeff, you make me homesick. I was a member at Irving Bowhunters from 1977 to 1980 while I was stationed at NAS Dallas while in the Navy. I used to shoot that range everyday practically. My shop chief and I would go over at lunch and shoot. 




> I watched him shoot the 55 downhill slope. He shot autumn orange XX75 with big white 5" feathers. It was cool. He lit the "x" up with 3 of his arrows and one was in the dot just not in the "x".
> 
> I found out later that he had been recieving chemo treatment earlier in the week, hince the wearing of the jacket. Still to this day, I have to say, Charlie shooting, at one of his physical lows of struggling with the health issues of cancer, was the best finger shooter I ever saw.


I remember that target well. :mg: It was a tough one. And I agree. He had to be one of the best, if not the best finger shooter ever.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hmmm,
> Very interesting - I was watching the Yankees and Rays on ESPN last night and they were talking about one of the players (don't remember who it was), that had some "reminders" written down on the bottom side of his cap which he would refer to often. Don't guess he'd be "legal" at a PSAA shoot. :shade:


Guess not. :teeth: I really don't understand that rule at all. You can have all you want written down. You still have to hold the bow and execute the shot. Written memoranda is just an aid for us old guys that can't remember squat. :mg:


----------



## glass3222 (Jan 12, 2008)

kidnutso said:


> Guess not. :teeth: I really don't understand that rule at all. You can have all you want written down. You still have to hold the bow and execute the shot. Written memoranda is just an aid for us old guys that can't remember squat. :mg:


According to the 2009 PSAA rule book, BHUNL (BHFS NFAA equivalent) and BHFS (BHFSL NFAA eq) under accessories: "Memoranda that assists in improving scores is illegal in this division" (pg C-9 and C-11).

Memoranda is defined as: "A plate, tape, or sticker attached to the bow or other notes used as a guide for sight markings or other uses to improve score." (pg C-83)


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

glass3222 said:


> According to the 2009 PSAA rule book, BHUNL (BHFS NFAA equivalent) and BHFS (BHFSL NFAA eq) under accessories: "Memoranda that assists in improving scores is illegal in this division" (pg C-9 and C-11).
> 
> Memoranda is defined as: "A plate, tape, or sticker attached to the bow or other notes used as a guide for sight markings or other uses to improve score." (pg C-83)


Believe me, I'm well aware of what's in the rule book. I'm a current PSAA Delegate from the SW Region. I think you may have misunderstood what I was saying. I wasn't saying it is legal to have anything you want written down. I was just saying no matter what you have written down, you still have to execute and make the shot. So I was just questioning why this rule is in place. :darkbeer:


----------



## glass3222 (Jan 12, 2008)

kidnutso said:


> Believe me, I'm well aware of what's in the rule book. I'm a current PSAA Delegate from the SW Region. I think you may have misunderstood what I was saying. I wasn't saying it is legal to have anything you want written down. I was just saying no matter what you have written down, you still have to execute and make the shot. So I was just questioning why this rule is in place. :darkbeer:


I am sorry, I was not questioning you. I just was looking through my rule book and found that info, so I figured I would share it with those that have not seen the PSAA rule.

I completely agree with you. I do not understand why the rule is needed, but that rule has been in there since I was a kid shooting the PSAA events back in the late 80's early 90's.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

glass3222 said:


> I am sorry, I was not questioning you. I just was looking through my rule book and found that info, so I figured I would share it with those that have not seen the PSAA rule.
> 
> I completely agree with you. I do not understand why the rule is needed, but that rule has been in there since I was a kid shooting the PSAA events back in the late 80's early 90's.



OK. I guess I misunderstood what you were saying. :shade: 

Shoot 'em straight.


----------

